# Laser Guided Bomb Aimed at the Troops!!!



## FridayGt (Oct 24, 2010)

So, today our Senior Enlisted came around today throwing out packages for mail call, when all of a sudden, a thermo nuclear tomohawk missle came crashing into my lap. This is what the payload looked like, mysteriously labeled "Support the Troops..."








After the carnage and fallout subsided, reporters say I just sat there with a dumbfounded look on my face for a few minutes...








Searching through the rubble, this device was all that remained of this vicously thoughtful and selflessly unprovoked attack.








As Jack Bauer was unavailable, I had to take the responsibility of diffusing this thing by myself. We're still waiting on the forensic report, but all evidence is pointing to Colorado as the origin of this Bomb. Thanks Gjcab, you put a really huge smile on a bunch of faces out here today. We can't wait to dig in, and by the looks of these high yield explosives, can you blame us?!?!


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

FridayGT,

Thanks so much for posting this! It put a smile on my face and tear in my eye. Enjoy!

Gjcab,

Way to go, brother! You did a GREAT thing!


----------



## FridayGt (Oct 24, 2010)

Believe me, we're in the same boat! We were out here running around like a bunch of kids hopped up on sugar on Christmas. Bunch of smiles, bunches of hootin and hollerin, and a few misty eyes glaring at the generosity before us.



Herf N Turf said:


> FridayGT,
> 
> Thanks so much for posting this! It put a smile on my face and tear in my eye. Enjoy!
> 
> ...


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Gjcab,

Nice selection! As Don said, you make us proud!

FridayGT,

Enjoy them and take care of yourself!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Very Nice!


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

smelvis said:


> Very Nice!


Ain't it? Makes it all worth it, doesn't it?

Nice to see you here, Dave. Very nice.


----------



## FridayGt (Oct 24, 2010)

Most certainly, will do! I'll have to try to get some photo's of the guys and gals sitting around enjoying our new smokes! Hopefully they'll turn out at night time.



Batista30 said:


> FridayGT,
> 
> Enjoy them and take care of yourself!


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

Pretty damn awesome...


Dave still lurks sound I see.... the phantom of the opera....


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

I suggestyou aim for the camacho corojo (brown band), camacho slr (red band), and the brickhouse... those are some damn fine smokes.....


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

gibson_es said:


> Pretty damn awesome...
> 
> Dave still lurks sound I see.... the phantom of the opera....


nope no lurking check the threads.


----------



## FridayGt (Oct 24, 2010)

Awesome! Thanks for the suggestions! I'll be all over those bad boys then! There are so many cigars in that package that we haven't tried yet, we're just chompin at the bits! Soooooo little work is getting done today... lol



gibson_es said:


> I suggestyou aim for the camacho corojo (brown band), camacho slr (red band), and the brickhouse... those are some damn fine smokes.....


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

Lol... start with the brickhouse....


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Noticed the side arm in the last picture--clear that baby and ship er to me---LOL---you and the guys enjoy yourself -----very nice indeed!


WTG brother Gjcab


----------



## gjcab09 (Jul 12, 2009)

Enjoy 'em you guys! You're the heroes!


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Superb work Rod! Nice to see you bringing rain & smiles mate. :hail:


----------



## FridayGt (Oct 24, 2010)

Ahhhh, that's my old lady. lol. I actually hate that thing, I really want an H&K P30 eventually. Just got to save a pretty penny for it and bring that bad boy with me!


tobacmon said:


> Noticed the side arm in the last picture--clear that baby and ship er to me---LOL---you and the guys enjoy yourself -----very nice indeed!
> 
> WTG brother Gjcab


Thanks again buddy, we're all excited as hell!!! All the guys said to make sure to pass on their heartfelt thanks and appreciation. We're all overwhelmed and can't wait to get done with work to pop smoke!


gjcab09 said:


> Enjoy 'em you guys! You're the heroes!


----------



## Firedawg (Nov 8, 2010)

Keep your head down and enjoy the smokes! Wonderful bomb too deserving Brave young men.


----------



## rob51461 (Aug 19, 2010)

Great hit hope you all enjoy them!!!!!! nice job!!


----------



## Sigarz (Jul 29, 2006)

nice Bomb! and thanks to all you heroes over there!


----------



## ckay (May 10, 2010)

Thanks for posting!


----------



## skiswitch6 (Aug 13, 2010)

Congrats. You've just been flagged on every terrorist cyberwatch agency in the country.

No but for real, great package, and great job.


----------



## FridayGt (Oct 24, 2010)

Hahaha, Soooo true! 


skiswitch6 said:


> Congrats. You've just been flagged on every terrorist cyberwatch agency in the country.
> 
> No but for real, great package, and great job.


Man... We knew we should have let them rest, but we couldn't help ourselves! A few of us broke into them last night and DAMN those were some good smokes! I'll be posting pics soon.


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

Yes....

We want pics! We want pics!


----------



## FridayGt (Oct 24, 2010)

Here's the only two pictures that turned out last night! Damn it that was one delicious smoke! I'll have to get some more pics and post them in the pics of you smoking thread when we have our Club Meeting on Thursday!!


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

Is it my browser. Or is there no pics... lol


----------



## FridayGt (Oct 24, 2010)

gibson_es said:


> Is it my browser. Or is there no pics... lol


 There was a bit of a delay for me to see them as well, but it appears as thought they are showing up now. Probably something to do with my depressing network out here.
hoto:


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

I guess I wasn't meant to see them. Lol. There still not showing for me.... photobucket? Puff atachment?


----------



## FridayGt (Oct 24, 2010)

gibson_es said:


> I guess I wasn't meant to see them. Lol. There still not showing for me.... photobucket? Puff atachment?


 Hmmm... oddly enough, puff attach. Photobucket is blocked for me out here.


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

I cheated and event to the main forum page and found it there.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Working for me. Nice work GT.hoto:

N.B. If you have a club meet post the pics in the Troops section as well as they'll love to see them.


----------



## FridayGt (Oct 24, 2010)

Oh good! Wanted to make sure they were visible.


gibson_es said:


> I cheated and event to the main forum page and found it there.


Most defenitely will do! It'll be good times. Hopefully we get a decent turn out, a lot of our people in the club are out at other FOB's and on R&R.


Tashaz said:


> N.B. If you have a club meet post the pics in the Troops section as well as they'll love to see them.


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Not ever had a Devils weed ( if that is what your smoking) great to see your able to take some time for yourself and enjoy it with something you can sit back and relax with.


----------



## FridayGt (Oct 24, 2010)

That was the lovingly gifted Brick House. It was a really great smoke. I've not got the greatest pallet, but it hit me just right in a bunch of ways. I loved it. 

We really try to hang back and Pop smoke whenever we can. Generally we don't care if it's 8 at night or 2 in the morning, we force the time to be had. Just like we have to force ourselves to have time to exercise and go to lunch sometimes. The work is always important, but will always be there. If we can somehow find a way to forget about work, even if it's just for a 30 - 45 minute cigar, we have to dive all over it. It keeps us sane, focused and driven. In the end, the mission is better off for it, as we'll be better when we jump back in the mayhem.


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

Spoken well my friend....


----------



## gjcab09 (Jul 12, 2009)

So very good to hear you enjoyed the smoke!!


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

*oooooops sorry bout that*---Could not see it but it must have been good ,,,,,,,,oke:



FridayGt said:


> *That was the lovingly gifted Brick House. It was a really great smoke. I've not got the greatest pallet, but it hit me just right in a bunch of ways. I loved it. *
> 
> We really try to hang back and Pop smoke whenever we can. Generally we don't care if it's 8 at night or 2 in the morning, we force the time to be had. Just like we have to force ourselves to have time to exercise and go to lunch sometimes. The work is always important, but will always be there. If we can somehow find a way to forget about work, even if it's just for a 30 - 45 minute cigar, we have to dive all over it. It keeps us sane, focused and driven. In the end, the mission is better off for it, as we'll be better when we jump back in the mayhem.


----------



## FridayGt (Oct 24, 2010)

Pictures are up in the pics of you smoking thread. Bunch of smiling faces thanks to Gjcab!


FridayGt said:


> Here are some pics from our latest Smoking Guns Club meeting! lol
> 
> Good times defenitely had by all as always. Meeting was a bit scarce, lot of folks running missions out and about. Defenitely more to come!
> 
> ...


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

Thanks for the great photos Jordan!



:high5:


----------

